

The return of Ada - muriithi
http://www.gcn.com/print/27_8/46116-1.html

======
jcl
Trust a site called Government Computer News to publish a glowing review of
Ada. :)

I recall reading about Praxis a couple years ago and was impressed by their
low bug counts. It seems like it would only be useful in situations where the
software's purpose is prespecified in detail, though -- a way to make rock-
solid software, slowly.

